# Anybody have some spare tank space?



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I got impatient trying to catch the last danio out of my 85gal so I pulled up all the Bolbitis that it was hiding in. If anybody remembers the big grey tub we had sitting on Scott's table during the last meeting, just one piece of my bolbitis was able to completely fill the bottom 1/3 of that container. After it all was in there, the container was probably half full with just Bolbitis. I then added the two 1gal bags worth of Java ferns...

Since I had it all pulled out I decided to do a little driftwood decorating and temporary 'scaping. There is still a ton of Bolbitis leftover and I really don't want to put it back, nor do I want to get rid of it. So, does anybody have some extra space in a spare tank they could rent out to me? I'd certainly be willing to part with some of the Bolbitis for the rental property. The stuff needs good light, water movement, and co2.

Thanks


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

I would be willing to help with the Bolbitus space... I was looking over some of my tanks tonight and it seems some of my plants did well and some did OK,funny how it works when you are on Vacation...Anyway back to the plant...let me know Erik if I can help out...


----------

